# Meat hooks?



## Bigboyy808 (Jun 18, 2019)

New member here. Love smoking meats but have never used hooks before. How do i know what size hooks to get? Doing pork butt sliced into 1" strips. Not really any stores around me that sale, would be purchasing online. Trying to see what would be good to use. Thank you in advance


----------



## fivetricks (Jun 19, 2019)

I use butcher and packer for mine :-)


----------



## JC in GB (Jun 19, 2019)

Try aliexpress....   Good variety and good prices.


----------



## daveomak (Jun 19, 2019)

Trussing needle
and butchers twine to hang the meat...  The needle has many uses....

...


----------



## kawboy (Jun 26, 2019)

I bought cheap skewers and snipped them short and bent them for bacon hooks. Work good for hanging sausage as well.


----------

